# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  czerwone plamki na języku

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od dziś rana zauważyłem na języku plamki czerwone.
Zwłaszcza przy ciepłych napojach i posiłkach boli mnie od nich język.
Jak patrzyłem brakuje na nich tych "włosków".


dodaje foto:



Co to może być? prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to wyglada na plesniawke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

fu co za oblesny biały nalot na języku, może weź go najpierw wyszoruj , ohyda

----------

